# Failed to remove the carbon seat tube from my Supersix frame ! Please help.



## dimmy123 (May 26, 2009)

Failed to remove the carbon seat tube from Supersix frame ! Please help.

I got a bad day yesterday. It was the first day I started using my new Supersix frame after taking the bike from the Cannodale authorized shop few weeks ago (because of the leg problem I had for the past few weeks). Unfortunately, I found that the 3T LTD carbon seat post got stuck seriously in the Supersix frame when I tried to replace the bundled seat post clamper with a new KCNC seat post clamper. I could twist the seat post slightly but failed to move it up. I took the bike to the shop. The staff also found difficulty in removing the seat post from the frame by twisting the seat post. To my surprise, the staff used a "plastic" hammer to hit the titanium bolts (i.e., mounting the clamp of the seat post under the saddle) for more than 5 minutes but the seat post just moved less than 0.5 cm. I left the bike to the shop.

Can anyone help me advise the following:
1. Will the hammer's hit on the bolts of the seat post damage the seat post or even the seat tube ? I am afraid if the seat post (or even the seat tube) will get damaged (e.g., bent).

2. I guess the reason of having stuck the seat post was that shop has not put a small portion of grease onto the seat post or inside the seat tube before inserting the seat post into the frame. The shop confirmed that they would not put any grease on the carbon seat post because they only put the "liquid" for preventing the seat post to slide down (when necessary). Should they first put grease on the seat post and then rub it with a dry cloth before inserting it into the seat tube of the frame. After cleaning, should they put the "liquid" if the seat post clamper can fix the position of the seat post firmly (I am not a heavy guy, just 155 lbs). It seems that the function of grease and the "liquid" contradict to each other. Is there special grease for carbon seat post/ carbon frame?

3. What is the proper way to remove carbon seat post from a carbon frame ? Can the shop first fix the seat post using a vice and twist the frame (or push the pedal) in order to move the frame away from the seat post (as it is easier to twist a frame than a saddle) ?

4. When I loosened up the seat post clamper (i.e., the one bundled with the Supersix frame), it was found that the a small surface on the seat tube (i.e., covered by the seat post clamper) lost the coat of white paint. The staff said that it was not unusual because the paint could drop when the clamper was set tight. Is it true ?

Thanks for your advice and share of your experience.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont know if there is a clear coat on your seat post. However, on my Deda Carbon Zero seatpost, I had similar experiences. I found it difficult to insert and remove the seat post. An aluminum seat post slid in/out of the seat tube without any problems.

If your post has a clear coat, I'm guessing it's partially bonded to the inner surface of the seat tube. I use carbon assembly compound on my seat post and it's made the installation/removal of my carbon post very easy. The compound has dulled the clear coat of my seat post but I would take the functionality over the look. Besides, it's in the seat tube so it's never visible.

The paint under the seat post clamp has flaked off a bit on my White Super Six as well. The same thing has happen to my fork drop outs as well. I wish Cannondale would use aluminun drops for its forks.

CHL


----------

